# Frage zu Hardware-Details zum Medion AKOYA P66089



## sauerlandboy79 (8. April 2021)

War heute im Aldi und habe zufällig den im Betreff genannten Rechner gesehen. 

https://www.medion.com/de/shop/p/mu...-pc-10023896A1?wt_mc=de.pla.gen_com_google.._{productid}&gclid=CjwKCAjw07qDBhBxEiwA6pPbHmE15diNOPu6bYOg-sJDKEn3RKHXtxQFMhLDElmPO-ThhZIPRgkXvxoCW_EQAvD_BwE

Ursprünglich 649,-€ teuer, gibt es nun im hiesigen Aldi-Markt runtergesetzt für 499,-€.
Nicht dass ich extrem interessiert an gerade diesen Rechner wäre, aber auf einen I5-10400er wollte ich eh früher oder später aufrüsten, und wenn schon das passende Board, eine SSD sowie eine dedizierte Graka und dazu noch Win10 dabei ist wäre das vielleicht (!) doch kein so schlechter Deal.

Also rein hypothetisch betrachtet:
Die eingebaute GTX 1650 bekäme ich bei Ebay bestimmt zu nem guten Kurs weg, würde meine bestehende GTX1080 OC darin einpflanzen. Auch andere Elemente wie Netzteil und RAM könnte man über die bestehende Hardware im Haus austauschen wenn nötig.

Da mir die Detail-Informationen aber sehr schwammig sind würde ich gerne von Usern die bereits direkte Erfahrung mit Medion-Geräten gemacht haben folgendes wissen:

- Welche Mainboard-Marke verwendet man bei Medion? Oder haben die dafür gedachte Eigenproduktionen?
- Auf maximal wieviel GB RAM ist es aufrüstbar?
- Von welchem Hersteller stammt die GTX1650?
- Welche Leistung hat das Netzteil bei Medion-Rechnern wie diesem in der Regel? 

Wie gesagt, sind vorerst nur die nackten Infos dazu die mich interessieren.


----------



## GTAEXTREMFAN (9. April 2021)

Schwer davon auszugehen, dass er das ist  

Graka somit wahrscheinlich von Zotac  und das NT ( 250 Watt) Medion Hausmarke.









						Medion Akoya P66089 im Test: So gut ist der neue Aldi-PC - WELT
					

Mit dem Medion Akoya P66089 verkauft Aldi einen günstigen und gut ausgestatteten Office-Computer. Im Test ließen sich sogar Spiele damit zocken. Eines fehlt aber, um ihn in einen vollwertigen Gaming-PC zu verwandeln.




					www.welt.de


----------



## sauerlandboy79 (9. April 2021)

GTAEXTREMFAN schrieb:


> Schwer davon auszugehen, dass er das ist
> 
> Graka somit wahrscheinlich von Zotac  und das NT ( 250 Watt) Medion Hausmarke.
> 
> ...


Schon mal aufschlussreich, schade dass die RAM-Aufrüstungsmöglichkeit hier weiterhin nicht klarer wird.


----------



## Bonkic (9. April 2021)

das scheint das verbaute mainboard zu sein: https://community.medion.com/t5/FAQ...-für-das-Mainboard-quot-ECS-B460H6/ta-p/97151


----------

